# 1/18 scale drag racing



## SWAMPER (Sep 11, 2008)

Has any body thought about 1/18 scale drag racing? Sure would be easer to find places to race at. Probly could find places inside or under pole barn.

Randy


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SWAMPER said:


> Has any body thought about 1/18 scale drag racing? Sure would be easer to find places to race at. Probly could find places inside or under pole barn.
> 
> Randy


Check with RJ speed.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

I have considered building one for grins. 1/12 scale front tires look like they would be about right for the rears of a 1/18 rail. Can you imagine the speed from a 9600kv bl and 4 cell LiPo? I can envision some pretty spectacular crashes too!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

build 2 me wanty i was thinking a brp stretch type thing idk


----------

